# Mini jet filter



## Runningwolf (May 10, 2010)

There has been some questions in the past about the mini jet and the effectiveness of it. I just filtered 26 gallons of wine (2-white & 2-red) and flushed 3 gallons of water through the filter without taking more than a 3 minute break to switch wines with no issues at all. It did not over heat or plug up. I used the #2 filter pads. The wine was clear and sediment free when I started. Hopefully tomorrow I get to try out the new enolmatic bottler! YEA!!!


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2010)

Now you have to get the filters for the Enol so you can get rid of the mini! You will also be able to sterile filter with it so you wont need sorbate any more! Think of the savings and never worrying about if the sorbates expired or not.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 10, 2010)

LOL..I better get a job before I even think about mentioning that one!! How in the world would I be saving $ with that filter. Sorbate isn't that much. Sterile filter, would that strip any color or taste? I know that has been debated.


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2010)

It is what all wineries do when making a sweetened wine as they are not allowed to ue sorbate. If you sell the mini jet youll pe almost there.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 11, 2010)

You dont notice any loss of flavor sterile filter Big Reds? I have not done reds for this reason because I was told it would cause flavor loss. I always sterile filter whites


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2010)

I have the Mini-Jet. I think I will stay with it. I use #2 filters on all my whites and fruit wines. Reds I feel should not be filtered.


----------



## Wade E (May 11, 2010)

Why would you sterile filter a big Red? The only reason to sterile filter a wine is if you wanted residual sweetness and that isnt something you want in a Cab Or Merlot so sterile filtering isnt for those IMO!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 14, 2010)

So what is the difference between the coarse, fine, and sterile filter pads?

I always thought it was just different microns levels for a better filtration.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2010)

1st lets understand filtering. 
When you filter, your wine MUST be clear. It not used to clear wine thats cloudy. The finer the filter the more taste you may lose. This is why I only use #2 filter. I really see no reason for the #1 Sterile filter
#2 filter will POLISH your whites and fruit wines. I never use it for reds.
You can take 1/2 a batch and filter it and not the other side by side in a glass you will see a difference.
TIME is on your side in clearing. Most of my whites age for at least 6 months so they are realli clear and just need a polish. 
Once you have wine in bottles you will be more patient before bottling.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2010)

I agree with everything Tom said. As I said earlier my wines are clear and sediment free before I filter. I debated a year before I sprung for one and really did not see the purpose if my wine was already clear. Well the first time I filtered from one carboy to another all I could say was "holy crap". I could not believe the difference between clear and polished whites!
So with all this said, is it all necessary? No. And the average person drinking your wine will not know the difference either. But if you enter in a competition, I think it would absolutely be necessary. Also as you make more wine, you become your biggest critic besides the swmbo and as you look through that glass you're drinking you'll be thinking "boy thats one damn nice looking wine".


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 14, 2010)

Yeah - i also use a clarifying agent and wait a good deal of time before i filter my wine. I usually filter it before bottling.

But again - each filter pad has a higher micron level - for better filtering. So i guess i am confused on why the sterile pad is not good? Does the sterile pad filter out too much?


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

in a word .. yes


----------

